# Orlando Repticon Jan 15, 16 2011



## eldalote2

I know everyone likes a list of vendors and froggers that are planning on being at the Orlando Repticon Jan 15 and 16. 

The boyfriend and I will be there, probably fighting over who gets to walk around with MY Hogg Island Boa. 

If anyone (attending vendor) has a female H. Azureventris please PM me. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## billschwinn

I may send some frogs.


----------



## rcteem

billschwinn said:


> I may send some frogs.


Same Here!!!


----------



## randommind

For those who are attending and interested, I have a calling male basti up for trade.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders

We'll be there!

Alpha Pro Breeders


----------



## melissabyrd

anyone know if Marcus Breece from SNDF is going?


----------



## rcteem

melissacarmichael said:


> anyone know if Marcus Breece from SNDF is going?


I wouldnt think so as he has a lot going on but next time I talk to him Ill ask for you.


----------



## Paul G

melissacarmichael said:


> anyone know if Marcus Breece from SNDF is going?


Marcus typically doesn't do Orlando Repticons. (or any shows other than Daytona Breeders Expo and sometimes F.I.R.E. to my knowledge)

I'll be there Saturday. I can bring F1 Powder Blue tincs for anybody looking to trade or buy. (not vending though)


----------



## dom

ill be there as a spectator...


----------



## eldalote2

Paul G Do you have an extra female H. Azureventris? If so, please let me know.


----------



## Paul G

eldalote2 said:


> Paul G Do you have an extra female H. Azureventris? If so, please let me know.


Sorry I do not. Mine are all juvies.

Ron (alphaprobreeders) will be vending though and he has juvies for something like $30 usually if you are interested. I think it may be hard to find a sexed adult azureventris unfortunately.


----------



## Paul G

rcteem said:


> Same Here!!!


Chris, do you still have any of those F1 Patricias left? Want some F1 Powder Blues?


----------



## Chris155hp

Im looking for some red galacs if anyone has any


----------



## driftfc

I will be bringing some pumillio if anyone wants the?


----------



## melissabyrd

driftfc.....got any cayo de aqua?


----------



## chas79

Anyone gonna have an adult leuc?? Looking for one


----------



## rcteem

Paul G said:


> Chris, do you still have any of those F1 Patricias left? Want some F1 Powder Blues?


sorry man, I sold them.


----------



## randommind

I'm looking to trade an Exo 36 X 18 X 24 for some Pumilo. PM me if interested.


----------



## Paul G

I will have F1 Powder Blue tincs (2-3 months of age) that I can bring for sale or trade for any interested parties. (probably 8-11 juvies....need to check for sure)
As well as Powder Blue(F1)/Azureus/Cobalt tinc tads. (trade only)
(I'm not bringing anything unless somebody wants to trade/buy....PM or email me if interested) 

Looking for anybody going to the show that might have Java Moss, Duckweed, Salvinia, & leaf litter.


----------



## baita83

I can bring you duckweed I have plenty


----------



## Paul G

baita83 said:


> I can bring you duckweed I have plenty


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Paul G

No more Powder Blue tads.
Still have Cobalt and Azureus tads.
All 8 Powder Blue (F1) froglets most likely spoken for....let me know if you have an offer I cannot refuse. 

See everybody tomorrow. (looks like I'm picking up the 2-day pass for anybody needing to meetup on Sunday.)


----------



## IN2DEEP

Can someone give an update on what frogs are available at the show? Thanks!


----------



## randommind

IN2DEEP said:


> Can someone give an update on what frogs are available at the show? Thanks!


I would also appreciate this as well as if there are any good deals/selection on wood and cork bark...thanks


----------



## TheDudeWithTheFrogs

I went there this morning and as of forgs, there were leucomelas, citronellas, azureus, terribilis, auratus, intermedius, tarapotos, lamasis, various mantellas, and some others. As for wood, there was tons of it. Large cypress knees and corkbark for really low prices.


----------



## markpulawski

No Summersi at Alpha Pro?


----------



## TheDudeWithTheFrogs

Im not sure, but he did have a large selection of frogs. I know he had some intermedius that looked like sumersi


----------



## Paul G

markpulawski said:


> No Summersi at Alpha Pro?


Ron sold the pair of summersi early Sat. morning but he still had a couple of juvies when I left around 3pm.


----------



## chas79

any adult female leucs anyone see


----------

